# Need help with train shed fabrication



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello all. I am going to build something similar to this for my fathers G scale train layout.

http://valleymodeltrains.com/catalo...4-8231.jpg

I do not have trains or track to get demensions. I need help with the following:

1) How wide do I need for each bay (opening)?

2) How tall do I need to make these openings?

3) What spaceing should I use for the track (how close to each other do I make the openings)

If any one has any plans for similar structures I would be interested in seeing. Thank you.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since Garden railroads/G scale have different sizes, we need to know what is being stored. 

1/20.3 is very large whereas 1/32 is much smaller. 

I run 1/22.5 to 1/29 and size my tunnel openings for 1/20.3 for guests. 
10 inch height (needed for steam smoke stacks) and 6 inch opening (Aristo snowplow needs this for clearance).


----------



## Blk69 (Dec 6, 2009)

Indoor layout (no snow plow). I will check on scale of trains.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't remeber whether this had sizes listed but it seems like what you are describing.

2-BAY ENGINE HOUSE


----------

